

Bringing Hyper-V to Windows 8 - pcj
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/09/07/bringing-hyper-v-to-windows-8.aspx

======
dorianj
Despite Microsoft's what late entry into robust virtualization, they've really
put together a solid product quickly. I've found it much easier to use
casually than KVM or Xen, and the Linux support is surprising quite good.

The integration into client versions of Windows will be quite welcomed by
software developers who need to test on multiple versions of Windows.

~~~
rbanffy
Have you tried Virtual Box and VMWare in addition to KVM and Xen? I am very
happy with Virtual Box when I need to do something Windows-only. I only use
Xen and KVM on servers. The run very well in headless boxes.

BTW, isn't Hyper-V somewhat related to Virtual-PC, the product Microsoft got
when they acquired Connectix? If that's the case, it's one of the first
desktop virtualization technologies. I used it extensively on my Macs in the
early 2000's.

~~~
chlee
Yup, Microsoft acquired Connectix, and Hyper-V evolved out of VirtualPC. In
fact, a few of the connectix guys still work on Hyper-V.

------
shriphani
From the comments on the blog post :

"you will not lose the ability to put the physical machine to sleep when the
Windows Hypervisor is running in Windows 8."

"During sleep, the VMs VPs are descheduled and effectively the VMs are
suspended in memory when Windows goes through it's normal sleep processing. On
machine resume, the VMs are in memory and we just start rescheduling the VPs
to get the VMs running again."

